
Acorns: Worth the Hype? - raynchad
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/bd841a48dc2a
======
raynchad
[https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/acorns-worth-the-
hype-...](https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/acorns-worth-the-hype-
df4b76b0e6d4)

------
raynchad
Wrong article link I put, my bad

